# Array mit String Index ?



## mirek (1. Apr 2004)

Hallo 
Habe  ein Problem  zu Lösen in JavaScript und zwar: eine Eingabe der E- Mail Adresse auf Gültigkeit zu Prüfen.
Das @ und Punkt habe ich geschafft.
Bleibt noch das Länder Kennung .Da wir mehrere Möglichkeiten haben zb.  .de ,  .li , .at wollte ich die Strings in einer Array["de“, "li“, “at“]  packen und in einer for schleife den Index zuweisen .
Am ende soll eine Array Variable mit dem durchgezählten Index _ sein die alle Länder Kennungen enthält  zb Land, damit ich später in  einer if abfrage einsetzen kann.  
Irgendwie scharfe ich das nicht . Kann ich überhaupt die Array mit String Index in einer schleife durchzählen  wenn ja wie kann ich das am besten machen? 
Danke für jede Hilfe 
mirek_


----------



## Guest (1. Apr 2004)

Also, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, möchtest du einen Array mit den Länder-Endungen füllen.
Anschliessend möchtest du ein String testen, ob es identisch mit einem der Elemente im Array ist. Stimmt das so?

Dies wäre mit folgendem Code zu realisieren:

```
public void test() {
  String[] land = {"ch","li","de"};
  boolean isValid = false; //hier wird gespeichert, ob Endung gültig ist
  String testString = "com"; //die Endung der Email-Adresse
  
  for(int i = 0; i<land.length;i++){
    if(testString.equals(land[i])){
      isValid = true;
      break;
    }
  }
}
```


----------



## bummerland (2. Apr 2004)

mirek hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe  ein Problem  zu Lösen in JavaScript [...]


Java ist kein JavaScript, verdammt  :autsch:  :roll:  :noe:  ???:L


----------

